# توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية



## greentec (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
فكرة هذا البحث مهمة للجميع وهي تصميم منظومة متكاملة لتوليد الكهرباء المنزلية با ستطاعة 2000 واط بواسطة الريح والطاقة الشمسية 
ولهذه المنظومة مكونات رئيسية هي
البطاريات (الحامضية - بطاريات الجل المغلقة)
الانفرتر inverter
اجهزة التحكم بالشحن
اجهزة تنظيم الشحن
المولد الكهربائي للسيارة (دينامو السيارة)
الواح الطاقة الشمسية
وقد بدأت بجمع المعلومات النظرية والعمليةعن مختلف هذه المكونات والتي سوف اذكرها تباعا للاستفادة منها ومناقشتها واغنائها بمعلومات جديدة
فأرجو ممن لديه معلومات بهذه المكونات ان ينقلها لنا ولا يبخل بها علينا لان الفائدة بالنهاية سوف تعم على الجميع
وللتحديد اكثر فأن المنظومة تتكون من مروحة موصولة ميكانيكيا مع الدينامو والتيار المستر الذي يخرج من الدينامو يذهب لمنظم الشحن ومنه يذهب للمتحكم بالشحن ومنه يتفرع الى البطارية والى الانفرتر اما بالنسبة لالواح الطاقة الشمسية فخرجها يذهب ايضا الى منظم شحن خاص بها ومنه الى متحكم الشحن الرئيسي في المنظومة
اخوكم باسل من سوريا


----------



## greentec (15 مارس 2013)

لنبدأ من المصدر
تدير الرياح مروحة من الفيبر غلاس متصلة عبر مسننات بدينامو سيارة فيتولد لدينا تيار كهربائي مستمر
بالنسبة للمروحة والاتصال الميكانيكي ليس موضوع للبحث فهذا يترك للهندسة الميكانيكية ولنتكلم عن الكهرباء 
الدينامو يجب ان يكون دينامو باص او شاحنة كبيرة اي خرجه 24 فولت وقد علمت ان الحديث منها يوجد ضمنه دارة لتنظيم الجهد والتي اطلقت عليها منظم الشحن
الفكرة في هذه الدارة ان سرعة دوران محرك الباص او الشاحنة متغيرة وبالتالي سوف يكون خرج المولد (الدينامو) متغير ايضا ربما يتراوح بين 18 فولت عند سرعة دوران اقل من 700 دورة في الدقيقة الى 35 فولت عند سرعة دوران 3000 دورة د وبالتالي تقوم هذه الدارة بتنظيم الجهد الخارج من الدينامو بيحث يبقى ضمن حدود 21 الى 27 فولت مثلا وهذا يفيدنا كثيرا في منظومتنا لان سرعة الرياح هي ايضا متغيرة
لابد من التنبيه الى ان تيار خرج الدينامو يصل الى 120 امبير فما فوق لذا فان دارة تنظيم الشحن يجب ان تتحمل مثل هذه لتيارات
تم اختيار دينامو 24 فولت لان هذه القيمة ستبرز لاحقا عند بحث مواصفات الانفرتر باستطاعة خرج 1000 الى 2000 واط حيث انه اذا ستخدمنا دينامو 12 فولت لن يكون الانفرتر والبطاريات مجديان من الناحية الاقتصادية اضافة الى زيادة الهدر وقلة المردود
ملاحظة : كافة الارقام السابقة تقديرية وليست دقيقة ومن لديه معلومات وارقام عملية دقيقة فليزودنا بها بلنسبة للدينامو وخرجه عند سرع الدوران المختلفة ودارة تنظيم الشحن الخاصة به ومميزاتها


----------



## greentec (15 مارس 2013)

المرحلة الثانية
لدينا الآن تيار مستمر ثابت القيمة تقريبا عند 24 فولت قادم من منظم الشحن
يصل هذا التيار الى متحكم الشحن وهي دارة تعمل باستطاعات كبيرة (تيار من رتبة 120 امبير) وتقوم بالتحكم بهذا التيار كالتالي
عندما تكون الرياح متوفرة بغزارة وبالسرعة المطلوبة توصل هذا التيار للبطاريات من اجل الشحن وايضا للانفرتر من اجل الحصول على تيار 220 فولت متناوب
عندما تتوقف لرياح او تضعف وبالتالي يصبح التيار المقدم من الدينامو غير كافي لتشغيل الانفرتر بالاستطاعة اللازمة 1000 واط مثلا تقوم دارة التحكم بالشحن بتعويض نقص التيار الحاصل من خلال استجرار تيار من البطاريات (المشحونة مسبقا) بحيث نحصل على استطاعة 1000 واط من الانفرتر دون انقطاع او نقص
ان فوائد هذا الاسلوب في العمل اننا لا نستجر من البطاريات تيارا الا عند اللزوم (ضعف الريح او توقفها) وهذا يطيل بعمر البطاريات لاننا نستخدمها فقط عند الحاجة
ليس لدي دراية بتفاصيل دارات التحكم بالشحن حاليا لكنني ابحث عن الموضوع


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

المرحلةالثالثة
وتتضمن الانفرتر
الانفرتر يحصل على تيارمستمر جهده بحدود 24 فولط وشدته اكبر من 100 امبير من متحكم الشحن (والذي يحصل عليه بدوره اما من الدينامو مباشرة اومن البطاريات) يكون خرج الانفرتر تيار تيار متناوب 220 فولت باستطاعة 1000 واط او 2000 واط حسب التصميم
بالنسبة لانواع الانفرترات واستطاعتها المختلفة لن نخوض بها تفصيليا ههنا لانه يوجد الكثير الكثير من المواضيع المتعلقة بها على الانترنيت والمنتديات العلمية وبالطبع سوف اعطيكم خلاصة تجاربي وافضل الانواع واكثرها عملية بعد الانتهاء من كافةالتجارب والحصول على نتائج مرضية بهاذا الشأن


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

المرحلة ما قبل الاخيرة هي البطاريات
اظن انه هناك نوعين من البطاريات المناسبة لمنظومتنا من ناحية المردود والسعر
الاول هوبطاريات الحامضية lead acid
سعرها رخيص نسبيا عمرها قصير حوال 300 سايكل وسطيا استطاعتها مناسبة (في حال الاستخدام اليومي مرة واحدة اي واحد سايكل يجب ان تعمل لمدة 8 اشهر بكامل طاقتها ثم يبدأ مردودها بالتراجع شهريا وبسرعة)
جهد الشحن 14 فولت 
جهد التفريغ 10.8
قابلة للصيانة
ثانيا بطاريات من نوع جل
سعرها ثلاثة اضعاف السابقة عمرها حوالي 800 سيكل تدوم عمليا لمدة سنتين او اقل قليلا تقدم استجرار متواصل افضل للتيار من سابقتها 
اصغر حجما واكثر ثقلا من سابقتها 
ليست لدي معلومات اكثر عنها
غير قابلة للصيانة
كافة القيم السابقة هي قيم عملية وسطية تتفق مع معظم ما هو دارج من بطاريات النوعين السابقين


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

المرحلة الاخيرة 
الواح الطاقة الشمسية والتي تولد تيار مستمر 18 فولت لكل لوح بحيث نصل لوحين على التوالي فنحصل على مجموعة ونصل عدة مجموعات على التفرع ويذهب خرجها لمنظم شحن خاص بها ومنه الى المتحكم بالشحن الرئيسي الموجود في المنظومة

ان كافة المراحل السابقة هي الافكار النظرية الاساسية التي سنبني عليها المنظومة السابقة وهي افكار عامة
سأتناول كل منها بالتفصيل الدقيق تباعا لكنني اطلب مساعدة ذوي الاختصاص والخبرة في كل مرحلة على حدى بتقديم ما لديهم من خلاصة لمعلوماتهم وخبراتهم فيما يخص كل مرحلة لنحصل في النهاية على عمل متكامل واضح ودقيق يستفيد منه الجميع والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## greentec (18 مارس 2013)

لنبدأ بالمرحلة الاولى 
مرحلة مولد التيار المستمر وهو الدينامو ولنناقشها بكامل تفاصيلها سأتحدث هنا عن مولد سيارة 12فولت مع العلم ان المولد المطلوب هو مولد شاحنة او باص 24 فولت ولكن لم احصل على معلومات عنها
مولد السيارة (دينامو) لا يمكنه توليد الكهرباء دون تحريض . اى يجب تحريضه من نفس البطارية باستعمال (ريجلتار) وهو عنصر كهربائى يربط بين البطارية و الدينامو . و عند تحريض الدينامو ينتج حقل مغناطيسى قوى داخل الدينامو مما يصعب من عملية الدوران بحث لا يمكن تدويره باليد ولا بالرياح .يمكن التقليل من كمية التحريض الكهربائى حتى يساعدك على الدوران و لكن يكون على حساب كمية الكهرباء الناتجة . ولهادا ادا اردت تحقيق هده الفكرة فيجب عليك تصميم مروحه تدوير كبيرة و ربط مركز الدوران ب مضاعف السرعة 
يوجد نوعين من المولدات التي يمكن ان تفي بالغرض
الاول القديم
وفيه وحدة ملحقة به وتسمى الكتاوت او وحدة تنظيم الكهرباء
وتقوم بتنمية الكهرباء الصادرة والضعيفة من الدينامو وتكبيرها الى ان تصبح كافية لانتاج الكهرباء للسيارة (اكبر من 12فولت) فى خلال ثوان لان الدينامو يحتاج لتيار تحريضي لتحريض مجال مغناطيسي داخله وتقوم بتنظيم الجهد الخارج من الدينامو بحيث لا يتجاوز 14.5 فولت حتا لو زادت سعة الدوران عن الف دورة بالدقيقة 

اما النوع الثاني الحديث فدارة تنظيم الجهد فيه تعتمد على الترانسستور 
وهنا لابد من وجود مصدر كهربي من بطارية بحد ادنى مثلا 6 فولت = لمدة ثوانى الى ان يتم انتاج الكهرباء بكم كبير وهنا يمكن الاستغناء عن البطارية
استطاعة النوع الحديث يقدم تيار يتراوح من 100 الى 200 امبير عند سرعة الدوران الاسمية التي تكون مسجلة على الدينامو بحسب نوعه

طريقة التوصيل سهلة للغاية وهي كما يلي يخرج من الدينامو سلكين احدهما اثخن من الاخر بقليل
يتم توصيل المصدر الخارجي ويجب الا يقل عن 12 فولط مستمر حيث يوصل القطب السالب للمصدر الى جسم الدينامو ثم يوصل القطب الموجب من المصدر الى السلك الرفيع للدينامو اما مباشرة او بربط مصباح 12 فولط واستطاعته بحدود 2 الى 6 واط فتلاحظ أن المصباح يضيئ قبل تدوير الدينامو 
وبعدها ندور الدينامو ولايوجد فرق باتجاه الدوران ونبدأ بزيادة سرعة الدوران حتى تصل للحد المطلوب واثناء ذلك تبدأ شدة الاضاءة في المصباح بالانخفاض حتى ينطفئ نهائيا عندها يكون خرج المولد 12 فولط تأخذها من السلك الثخين كموجب ومن جسم المحرك سالب وحاول في البداية أن يكون التحميل باستطاعة قليلة وستلاحظ عند التحميل أن تدوير الدينامو يصبح اصعب ويحتاج لجهد أكبر يتناسب مع الاستطاعة المقدمة . عندها يمكن قطع تيار المصدر مع متابع تدوير الدينامو شرط الا تتوقف او تتباطأ السرع ويمكن ان يبق متصلا ولا يوجد مشكلة من بقائه متصلا .... 
ملاحظة سرعة الدوران يجب ان تتجاوز ألف دورة بالدقيقة ...
ضروري وجود البطارية أو أي مصدر آخر لتيار مستمر بحدود 12 فوط عند الاقلاع وبداية الشحن لمدة ثواني فقط ويمكن بعدها فصل البطارية بشرط الا يتوقف الدينامو عن الدوران وفي كل يتوقف يجب تكرار ماسبق .....
بالمناسبة يمكنك استعمال مدخرات قابلة للشحن رخيصة الثمن وصغيرة الحجم بشرط ان يكون الفولط فيها 12 فولط ومهما كانت سعتها صغيرة 

- الخطين الموجبين يجب التمييز بينهما وهما ليسا متشابهين حيث يكون غالبا أحدهما أثخن من الآخر والثخين يوصل مباشر للقطب الموجب للبطارية
- أما الثاني فيوصل ايضا للقطب الموجب ولكن عن طريق مصباح12 فولط 5 واط ليؤمن تحريض مغناطيسي مبدئي للاقلاع وعادة يضيئ اثناء التوقف وينخفض تدريجيا مع زيادة السرعة حتى ينطفئ تماما عندها يبدأ شحن البطارية
لذلك من الضروري وجود البطارية . 
عمليا لتتميز بين هذين الموجبين يكفي ان تصل المصباح المذكور بالتسلسل من جهة قطب البطارية الموجب ومن جهة سلك الدينامو فاذا اضاء المصباح يكون الوضع صحيح والمخرج الثاني مباشرة للبطارية .

ملاحظة
عندما تزداد سرعة الدينامو يرتفع الفولط والأمبير وكلما ارتفع الفولط قليلا تنخفض شدة التيار الذاهبة للعضو الدوار بالتدريج عبر الدارة الالكترونية وعندما يقترب الفولط من 14.25 فولط عندها يقترب تيار التحريض من الصفر
البطارية والواحدة تشحن بمتوسط 17 أمبير ساعة لعدد 6 ساعات تقريبا قد تزيد وقد تنقص حسب مستوى وحجم البطارية
من لديه معلومات وارقام لمولدات 24 فولت فليتفضل مشكورا


----------



## helmy2019 (23 مايو 2015)

ما هي كفائه منظم الشحن في منظومه الهواء ؟
ما هي كفائه البطاريات في منظومه الهواء؟
ما هي كفائه الانفرتر ؟
عند توصيل منظم الشحن او منظم الجهد ليشحن البطاريه كيفيه حساب قدره المنظم يعني 30a ولا 20a لو انا عندي 5 بطاريات 12 فولت 100 امبير 
هل الانفرتر بياخد من المنظم علي طول بدون الاخد من البطاريه ولا بياخد من الاثنين ولا بياخد من البطاريه بس في حاله توقف الهواء او ضعفه فبيتحول علي البطاريات هل المنظم الي بيعمل تلك العمليه ام ماذا
عشان تعبت من البحث ولا اجد اجابه لسؤالي


----------

